# Dental Wax Sheets



## jkeithrussell (Jul 6, 2009)

For those who use dental wax to keep glue from getting inside the tubes -- where do you get it?  I thought I saw a pack in the CSUSA catalog, but I can't find it on their website.  Dental supply websites want $20 for a small box.


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 6, 2009)

Go to Michaels and get some wax sheets( honeycomb pattern). They work well for me and are inexpensive.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## VisExp (Jul 6, 2009)

Arizona Silhouette stocks it.  30 cents a sheet.   I brought 10 sheets soon after I started.  Great stuff.

http://www.arizonasilhouetteinc.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=450


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 6, 2009)

AS is where I got mine and I am still on my first sheet after over a hundred pens made.


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 7, 2009)

I make my own.  There are always some short candle stubs laying around the house.  I melt some of them down in an empty tin can and then pour a thin layer of wax (abiut 1/8") into a couple of empty tunafish cans.  If you actually want sheet wax,  you could probably put a layer or two of wax paper in a baking pan and then pour some melted wax into the pan.
 
Buying the sheets from Bill is very economical; but I hate paying 5 or 6 bucks postage for $2 worth of wax sheets and my need for wax always seems to surface at a time when I don't need to order anything else.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a good idea, wonder if my wife will notice some of her candles missing?


----------



## ldl1017 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you check on EBay, they have 5 pound boxes of base plate wax for as low as $25.00.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 7, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> ....Buying the sheets from Bill is very economical; but I hate paying 5 or 6 bucks postage for $2 worth of wax sheets and my need for wax always seems to surface at a time when I don't need to order anything else.


Wow, that was my dilehma exactly.  Cheap minds must think alike! :biggrin:

When I started doing a lot of "kitless" pens I had a need for some nib feeds so broke down and placed an order and stocked up with a few dozen sheets of the wax.  Now I've got wax for 50+ years or 188,324 pens whichever comes first!


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2009)

Randy_ said:


> I make my own.  There are always some short candle stubs laying around the house.  I melt some of them down in an empty tin can and then pour a thin layer of wax (abiut 1/8") into a couple of empty tunafish cans.  If you actually want sheet wax,  you could probably put a layer or two of wax paper in a baking pan and then pour some melted wax into the pan.
> 
> Buying the sheets from Bill is very economical; but I hate paying 5 or 6 bucks postage for $2 worth of wax sheets and my need for wax always seems to surface at a time when I don't need to order anything else.


To quote a C&W song ........why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 7, 2009)

ldl1017 said:


> If you check on EBay, they have 5 pound boxes of base plate wax for as low as $25.00.


 Yes, but do you know how many sheets that is and how long they would last?  See my estimates on just a few dozen sheets in the above post.


----------



## Monty (Jul 7, 2009)

ldl1017 said:


> If you check on EBay, they have 5 pound boxes of base plate wax for as low as $25.00.


Plus shipping from Canada


----------



## Ligget (Jul 7, 2009)

OK I am Scottish so I am well known for being thrifty with money, when my wax sheets finished I went back to the sliced potato to stop the glue getting in the tubes, potato borrowed from a neighbour of course! LOL


----------



## Randy_ (Jul 7, 2009)

ldl1017 said:


> If you check on EBay, they have 5 pound boxes of base plate wax for as low as $25.00.


 
Yeah; but for me that would be a 12,000 year supply and I don't think I will be making pens for that long!!:biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 7, 2009)

Plumber's putty from the local harware store is cheap, good, and one tub will last a LONG time.  Squish out a medium layer and use it just like the wax sheets.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 7, 2009)

MesquiteMan said:


> Plumber's putty from the local harware store is cheap, good, and one tub will last a LONG time. Squish out a medium layer and use it just like the wax sheets.


 
That's a good idea.  I need to get some anyway to try to salvage my aerosal spray can from Harbor Freight which leaks air like crazy.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

*I use plumber's putty.*

I use plumber's putty. It works very well, pushes out easily with a dowel or barrell trimmer and is soft and can be re-used. I used to use play dough, but the kids got grown and over time the play dough gets hard. A 69 cent can of plumbers putty has lasted me over two years. just toss the used portion back in the jar and reseal it.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 8, 2009)

I use a 18 X 18 inch marble floor tile sprayed with Pam as a glue up board. It works pretty well at keeping the glue off my high-dollar work bench. After I finish glueing up, I still have to clean the tile with a putty knife. I bought the tile on close out at BORG for 99 cents. I know there must be a better way! anyone got any ideas?


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 8, 2009)

PenMan1 said:


> I use a 18 X 18 inch marble floor tile sprayed with Pam as a glue up board. It works pretty well at keeping the glue off my high-dollar work bench. After I finish glueing up, I still have to clean the tile with a putty knife. I bought the tile on close out at BORG for 99 cents. I know there must be a better way! anyone got any ideas?


 
Other than wax paper, I think your idea is very good and may steal it for myself.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 8, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PenMan1*
> 
> 
> ...



I agree!


----------



## SkookumPens (Jul 8, 2009)

I just asked my dental assistant and she gave me several sheets for free.

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## stoneman (Jul 8, 2009)

Monty said:


> To quote a C&W song ........why didn't I think of that?



Monty,

There is a lot of wisdom in the lines of those C&W songs. Even the titles get to you sometimes, like those C&W love songs such as,

"How Can I Miss You If You Won't Go Away" or

"I'm So Miserable Without You, It's Almost Like You're Here"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jul 8, 2009)

stoneman said:


> Monty,
> 
> There is a lot of wisdom in the lines of those C&W songs. Even the titles get to you sometimes, like those C&W love songs such as,
> 
> ...


 
Or my all-time favorite: "How Can I Kiss The Lips At Night, That Chewed My As* Out All Day Long."  Lest you think I'm kidding, look it up!


----------

